# Masterbuilt 20070910 - I'm an Idiot! (But please help me)



## londonsmoker (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello All. 

This is my first post, so hello! - But I imidiately need some advice from you pro's if possible. 

I've bought and shipped a *Masterbuilt 20070910* from the US to the UK.

The reason I've titled this post 'I'm an idiot' is because I've instantly fried my new Smoker with 240v (UK) when it should only take 110v (US).

I then bought a step down convertor (1000w) which should do the trick to bring the UK power supply down to 110v, but I've already done the damage.

Rather than returning (which will cost me more than the smoker to ship back to the US), I'm hoping that I can replace whichever part has been fried.

However I'm not sure which bit I'd need to replace?

Does anyone have any ideas?

I'm guessing either the element, or the control panel on the top, but I'm really not sure. 

Thanks for any help & advice!!


----------



## bbqwillie (Dec 17, 2016)

I can safely say that the controller is gone. The heating element MAY not have been damaged but it's a crap shoot at this point. I'd plan on a new controller and element AND inspect all the wiring and sensors in the unit to be on the safe side.


----------



## londonsmoker (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks @BBQWillie

Yep, I think you're probably right. 

I did try Masterbuilt support...The first lady had literally no idea what I was on about. 

The second time I tried, I think they admitted that they've never had this issue before so they said a 'quality control' person would investigate. 

No response yet, but ill try them again on Monday.

In the mean time, I think I'll be looking for some new parts - this is getting expensive!!

I had some Ribs ready this weekend and everything ;(

Thanks again.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 17, 2016)

That sucks!

Good luck on the repairs.


----------



## barryvabeach (Dec 18, 2016)

London,  I would start with a new controller, if that doesn't work, then also change out the element, though most likely, the controller fried out right away, and the element is likely okay.  If you are good with electronics, you can rig up a test circuit to test the element using your converter.  It can be dangerous if you don't know what you are doing, so if you are not comfortable,  find someone who is to test it.


----------



## londonsmoker (Dec 18, 2016)

Yep, I think that's sounding like my best option...

Although its another $110 to buy and ship a controller to the UK, which might not even work.

I was going to inspect some of the wiring today to see if there is any evidence of anything burning out - im not sure if this will give me any clues?

Testing the circuit also sounds like a good idea, I don't mind getting my hands dirty, but im no electrician, ill see if I can pull some favours.

Thanks again all


----------



## barryvabeach (Dec 18, 2016)

It may be cheaper to build an electronic controller -   I built one using a MYPIN controller, and it ended up costing about $60 in parts -  you might want to check on the pricing of the parts over there.    Here is one page with some info -  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...tructions-and-general-pid-ssr-info-by-request      You would need a controller, and SSR , a heat sink, a thermocouple, and wires, a switch , and you can either buy a box or make one.     I would do a bunch of reading before you go this route, but it may end up being cheaper  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237355/pids  

  This shows you the box I made and a parts list with links   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245888/rebuilding-1st-gen-mes


----------



## seenred (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello LondonSmoker...sorry to hear about your troubles!  I hope the customer service folks at Masterbuilt can get you going again.

And welcome to our little family!

Red


----------



## bbqwillie (Dec 18, 2016)

@LondonSmoker

There is a thermal fuse located in the unit that you should check. If that fuse blew it MUST be replaced before the smoker will operate. On that model, I believe that it is located on the back left upper wall of the smoker as you look into the smoker from the front. If it is open you will need to replace it before the controller and element will operate.

I am a little vague on that model, so maybe bearcarver will jump in here and correct any error I've made.

Best of Luck in getting it fixed.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2016)

Aubers has smoker temp controllers.....

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14_28&sort=20a&page=1

Tell them you are in the EU and they make them work...   purchase a new heating element...  Aubers should be able to direct you to a wattage that will work well with their instruments....


----------



## haulinbuns (Dec 18, 2016)

I seriously doubt the element is bad. A simple continuity check on an isolated element will confirm. If this happened to me I would get an Auber PID and wire it directly to the element and bypass that fried MES controller which is not very good to begin with.  JMHO.


----------



## londonsmoker (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for your help all. 

@barryvabeach  - I love that you guys can just knock up new controllers like that, but im out of my depth with electronics.

Although I did take the controller apart today, nothing looks physically fried, but it must be broken - its a pretty simple piece of kit, I can see why people (with some knowhow) are starting to make these themselves.

@BBQWillie  - Great, will definitely check for this thermal fuse, thats good to know. Also, Masterbuilt customer service should be back open tomorrow, so I'm hoping they will be able to tell me exactly what I should need to replace. I'll definitely mention this to them. 

If Masterbuilt are not willing to send me a replacement controller after my sob story, i'll suck up the extra $110 and try a new controller from these guys: 

https://www.bbqpartsworld.co.uk/brands/masterbuilt/20072010/491507 - unless anyone knows anywhere cheaper?

Will keep this thread updated in case anyone else outside the US gets a little bit too excited like me and turns their smoker on without a step-down converter!!!


----------

